# what accessories



## gotamatthews (Aug 5, 2008)

*Sight*

On the Sight Hands down Armortech HD by truball...Excellant sight and really bright pins.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

*quiver New Dawn Outdoors Revolver*



G5WIRuttNutt said:


> okay so i just bought a new, 2009 Quest QS 33, form a local bowshop, High Five archery, i just got a cheap, apex sight on it for now. i am looking at going all G5 but rather expensive.i am looking for a good quiver and sight though. if someone could please help me out. my price range for a quiver is no more then 60 and the sight now more then 150.


Quiver NewDawnOutdoors.com is the best I've used. Quick disconnect, machined aluminum. will hold any broadhead as it doesn touch the broadhead while covering it. check it out.:darkbeer:


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

LOVE Impact Sights(so bright they hurt your eyes), and almost any two piece quiver is the bomb for me.


----------

